# Cities with many international short distance daily commuters ?



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Actually I don't write here a lot, I'm not a very "forum commenting "person, but I've been commenting different issues .. It can't be said that I talk only about sprawl, although I'm passioned about urban planning and the likes.. You were clear anyways, and I think I answered you


----------

